

Ask HN: Your "Keeper" articles. - RiderOfGiraffes

This being Hacker News there are many articles here that are "of the moment," items absolutely worth reading, and interesting to see, but not ones that you would refer back to.<p>There are articles, however, that are worth filing away and coming back to read later, and I'd be interested in seeing the ones that others have kept hold of in this manner.<p>Recently we've had "Who Can Name the Bigger Number?"
( http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1539538 )
as an example, an article that repays rereading, and I personally enjoyed Zed Shaw's "Ragel state charts" and PG's "The Top Idea in Your Mind"
( http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1536356 )<p>I've filed those away with some tags to help me find them again.  What articles are <i>your</i> keepers*?
======
bdickason
How to Write Great Microcopy - <http://huffduffer.com/thinkvitamin/22025>

Basecamp landing page breakdown -
<http://www.unmatchedstyle.com/gallery/basecamphqcom.php>

Using your Sign-Up Form as your Qualifier -
[http://bokardo.com/archives/using-your-sign-up-form-as-a-
qua...](http://bokardo.com/archives/using-your-sign-up-form-as-a-qualifier/)

Mike McDermott talks Web App Marketing Metrics -
[http://carsonified.com/blog/business/mike-mcderment-of-
fresh...](http://carsonified.com/blog/business/mike-mcderment-of-freshbooks-
on-web-app-marketing-metrics/)

Seven Steps to Remarkable Customer Service -
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/customerservice.html>

Obviously there are alot more but these are the ones I've saved in Evernote to
go back to.

------
DanielStraight
I can't say for certain these came from HN, but they most likely did, so here
goes:

Gojko Adzic's "TDD as if you meant it" article:
[http://gojko.net/2009/02/27/thought-provoking-tdd-
exercise-a...](http://gojko.net/2009/02/27/thought-provoking-tdd-exercise-at-
the-software-craftsmanship-conference/)

William Zinsser's "Writing English as a Second Language":
[http://www.theamericanscholar.org/writing-english-as-a-
secon...](http://www.theamericanscholar.org/writing-english-as-a-second-
language/)

Steve Yegge's "Execution in the Kingdom of Nouns": [http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/2006/03/execution-in-kingdom...](http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/2006/03/execution-in-kingdom-of-nouns.html)

Mencius Moldbug's "Wolfram Alpha and hubristic user interfaces":
[http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.com/2009/07/wolfram...](http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.com/2009/07/wolfram-alpha-and-hubristic-user.html)

------
dhimes
Read before setting a price:

[http://chrisashworth.org/blog/2010/06/09/my-2-bucks-on-
prici...](http://chrisashworth.org/blog/2010/06/09/my-2-bucks-on-pricing/)

------
bhousel
I keep going back to Venkatesh Rao's "Gervais Principle" essays. The other
stuff he's written is really good too.

[http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-
principle-o...](http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-principle-or-
the-office-according-to-the-office/)

------
mrduncan
I've found myself referring back to Evan Williams "Ten Rules for Web Startups"
(2005!) on many occasions.

<http://evhead.com/2005/11/ten-rules-for-web-startups.asp>

------
jonp
PG's "The Power of the Marginal" (<http://www.paulgraham.com/marginal.html>).

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Cool - thanks.

I also found these gems in your previous comments/submissions:

<http://norvig.com/sudoku.html>

<http://norvig.com/spell-correct.html>

Would you be willing to have a chat with me by email? Address is in my
profile.

~~~
jonp
I would. I've sent you an email.

